# USB Floppy (Teac) recognized as da0, not floppy, is there a way to mount it as a floppy



## decuser (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought a cheap 1.44MB 3.5" Floppy Drive Connector 34 PIN 34P to USB Cable Adapter PCB Board so that I could connect one of my many ancient floppy drives to my modern systems without pulling out the ribbon cables and making room for the drive in the chassis. I loaded in my DOS 6.22 floppy and stuck it in my Dell Optiplex 755 and told it to boot the USB floppy. DOS setup started just fine. So, the drive performs as a USB floppy. But, when I boot into FreeBSD and attach the drive, FreeBSD tells me:


```
umass0: <TEACV0.0 TEACV0.0, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 2> on usbus1                                                                                                                                                                         
umass0:  UFI over CBI; quirks = 0x0000                                                                                                                                                                                                         
umass0:5:0: Attached to scbus5                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0                                                                                                                                                                                                   
da0: <TEAC USB UF000x 0.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device                                                                                                                                                                                 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
```

Which seems like a typical USB drive to me. fdformat and such don't recognize the drive as being a floppy. Is there a way to get it recognized as a floppy?

`geom disk list` shows:


```
Geom name: da0
Providers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 1474560 (1.4M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
   descr: TEAC USB UF000x
   ident: (null)
   rotationrate: unknown
   fwsectors: 32
   fwheads: 64
```

but, `mount /dev/da0 /mnt` doesn't seem to work:


```
mount: /dev/da0: No such file or directory
```

Help, as always, is much appreciated.

Will


----------



## trev (Sep 25, 2020)

I'd guess the device node to mount is /dev/da0s1 but you can check your /dev directory to be sure. You would also need to specify the filesystem when mounting, something like "-t msdosfs" from memory.


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 25, 2020)

Unless it's UFS2, you have to specify the filesystem type.
try `mount -t msdos /dev/da0 /mnt`
"No such file or directory" seems a bit missleading message.


----------



## frakswe (Sep 25, 2020)

here's what i did to make it mount:

format:

```
/sbin/newfs_msdos /dev/da1
```


mount:

```
sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
sudo chown frakswe /mnt/floppy
sudo mount_msdosfs /dev/da1 /mnt/floppy
cp ~/porn/samanthafox.jpg /mnt/floppy
```


tried it with this piece of shit:

Geom name: da1
Providers:
1. Name: da1
   Mediasize: 1474560 (1.4M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
   descr: MITSUMI USB UFDD 061M
   ident: (null)
   rotationrate: unknown
   fwsectors: 32
   fwheads: 64


----------



## tingo (Sep 25, 2020)

decuser said:


> Which seems like a typical USB drive to me. fdformat and such don't recognize the drive as being a floppy. Is there a way to get it recognized as a floppy?


Nope, not to fdformat and other programs like that which expect fdc(4) devices. The device is (as you have noted) a usb mass storage device. The only reason the device works with bios is that bios has code to boot from a usb floppy.


----------

